# for $5, Lewis Lupton's 25 vol. History of the English Bible



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2007)

I just received the following:
=============
 Dear friends,
Lewis Lupton's History of the Geneva Bible, published in 25 volumes, is now available in a CD-Rom, under the name, History of the English Bible, for a $5 donation. The history is lavishly illustrated, with many originally-researched biographies of people connected with several translations, leading up to the King James Version. There are two volumes on Tyndale and two on Coverdale. The last four volumes contain a history of the King James Version. A sample volume on the Geneva Bible is available for download in PDF at http://www.americanvision.org/downloads/HOEB_vol_5.pdf. Lupton was an English Christian, and book illustrator, who produced one volume a year as he researched the history of these early translations.
Of course the CD-Rom is not so convenient for bedtime reading, or so pleasant as handling a book. The work is out of print. Volumes of this set in very good condition are hard to find. But we will have six of the volumes on the book table at the Free Church Conference 2007 this August.
To order the entire set on a CD-Rom for a $5 donation, and free shipping to U.S. residents, go to https://www.americanvision.org/store/pc-793-4-history-of-the-english-bible-cd-rom.aspx.
Cordially, 
Sherman Isbell


----------

